# Ender's Game: Special zum Science-Fiction-Film mit Harrison Ford



## System (10. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ender's Game: Special zum Science-Fiction-Film mit Harrison Ford* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Ender's Game: Special zum Science-Fiction-Film mit Harrison Ford


----------



## cinteX (10. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Artikel kommt mir sehr kopiert vor.
Wenn man schon etwas kopiert dann bitte nur *einmal*.
Warum sonst sollte der 2. Absatz unter "Großes Risiko" zwei mal vorhanden sein?


----------



## MarcHatke (10. Oktober 2013)

Der Artikel stammt von unseren Kollegen von der Widescreen, wie bereits in der Einleitung geschrieben. Da ist wohl ein kleiner Fehler beim Transfer entstanden. Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit, wir haben das berichtigt.

Viele Grüße

Marc


----------

